# Quick question about low carb



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...

We are trying to do low carb for a while now and are wondering if it is real pain for others too.
Every meal is a real problem since evrything more or less has alot of meat and pretty much no side dishes...even a breakfast needs to be cooked...but who cooks for breakfast?
And lunch...i cannot stand at my imaginary range at work...since we dont touch microwaves...

Hope someone can share a little...cause right now it feels just wrong...


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Read this;

http://www.grubstreet.com/2018/03/ultimate-conversation-on-healthy-eating-and-nutrition.html

Take a real hard look a what you are doing/planning on doing and just where you want to end up.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

We are having the same problem. I will eat my vegetables but DH and DS won't touch a piece of broccoli to save their life ,so we only have a few side choices to eat. I hard boil eggs to eat for breakfast and have that with cheese and sardines or berries with heavy whipping cream


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

@Skamp....thx...will go over that link
@MELQ...I dont know what or DH DS are but i am having a hard time to life on eggs, meat and cheese for breakfast...and it is also not keeping me from being hungry all day...and at work...no idea...and the breakfast you are describing would be not an option...i assume we are screwed, since we dont like eating so much protein.
But thx for sharing...would love to hear others as well.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Hope you are able to find answers to keep going. 
dh= dear husband and
ds= dear son


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've learned to get creative. Breakfasts for me usually are eggs of some kind and either turkey bacon,pork bacon or sausage. Snack-devilled devilled eggs,string cheeses, hard boiled eggs, pepperoni. Lunch- baked salmon,chicken breasts, homemade jalapeno poppers, omelets, ect. Dinner is a protein and green. My favorite veggie side is sauteed green beans cooked in butter with fresh parmesan on top


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Non grain granola. 

Get pecans, macadamia nuts, almonds, sunflower seeds, cashews, hazelnuts, and any other nut and process small amounts to your desired texture. Combine in large zip lock bags. 

Serving size is 1/4 to 1/2 cup. You can eat it with milk or mix with real (no sugar) yogurt.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

dietdoctor.com
drberg.com
alldayidreamaboutfood.com
ibreatheimhungry.com
ketoconnect.net
sugarfreemom.com
lowcarbyum.com
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHhMFg6MNHc-VeqRHBghIJA


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you all for your ideas...
We broke up due to the fact that it does not fit into our live and we were constantly starving...
And i tell you...hungry for weeks...no fun...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

If you were starving,you were doing it wrong. If you eat low carb but high fat,you should be full all the time


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A stir fry would be good: hold the rice. Also a big pot of stew with possibly bread made with almond flour? Is that allowed? A nice chef salad, perhaps, with oil and vinegar dressing. Tuna salad on almond bread. Grilled salmon?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tonight we are having flathead pizza. I get a carb coma from regular pizza and extremely thirsty.

https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/fat-head-pizza/


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> If you were starving,you were doing it wrong. If you eat low carb but high fat,you should be full all the time


... especially if getting enough protein. Protein seems to help the feeling of satiety as well as the fat, at least for some people.

It's something that puzzles me when someone says they tried keto but were always hungry. I suppose it's possible. But I never experienced that. If anything, I get frustrated because I get full before I feel like quitting eating, especially when something tastes really, really good.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Many people, when they *think* they are doing keto, overdo the protein and underdo the fat. Most people need much less protein than they think they need. 1g per kilo of IDEAL body weight. So most women need around 50-60g protein, most men around 75-90g. Protein can be re-engineered into glucose by the body, and that will happen if you overeat protein in the face of carbohydrate restriction. The body will use the protein it needs for building, repairing and maintaining muscle and other protein needs, then it will use the rest for relatively easily obtained glucose for fuel. If you only eat a moderate, necessary amount of protein the body will, of necessity, use fats for it's fuel. It will first use the dietary fats you take in, then it will use the fats so conveniently laid down around your body - which is exactly what we want to happen. Please note that there is no "starvation" involved here. The body is working as planned. When we overeat, or eat badly, it lays down fat as insurance against a time when it needs extra fuel. When that time arrives it will remove exactly the number of fat calories that it needs to function as it needs to.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Protein tends to be more easily turned to glucose for women than for men, generally. But it can be a problem for some people.

I came from a background of vegetarianism and even a time as a vegan so I am pretty accustomed, through habit, to not ingest as much protein as some people seem to naturally. I've always been on the bottom end of the required scale, even after leaving vegan/vegetarian behind and find that I actually do a little better when I eat more protein. 

I've met people who do horribly on more than a rather modest amount of protein. (One woman comes to mind.) I've met people who do well on what seems like a very high protein intake. (A man who works out comes to mind.) Per LBM, the man is close to 3 times the protein intake of the woman. 

Ain't nothin' easy, is it?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cottage cheese and fruit?
Salad made with good leafy greens, nuts and mushrooms?
Peanut butter and celery sticks?
Raw vegetables and mushrooms with a low carb dip or seasoned cottage cheese?
Leafy greens and cheese roll-ups?

If there is a hot water dispenser where you work you can use dehydrated vegetables and some bullion to make a cup of hot soup. I did that quite often when I was working.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

yes. we were hungry all the time.
and we did not expect to pretty much cook every meal, which was overly time consuming.
A normal breakfast for us is fresh rolls with jam or coldcuts or uncooked oatmeal with fruit and milk
normal lunch is home made rye bread with coldcuts and fruits on side
and dinner is little meat/fish with carbs and veggies...
So for us the change was to big


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When you eat a lot of carbs the change will be huge. For those already on low carb diets or with low carb eating habits it's not so big.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

That might be the problem...we got raised/did grow up with the rules, little meat and fat, many veggies and fruit and some we called them "stuffing/satisfying sides" aka potato, noodle, rise...carbs...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, that's it. We had lots of meat and eggs, lots of fruit and vegetables, very little bread or pasta. The only rice Grandma made was rice pudding which I find disgusting. Potatoes maybe once a week and not very many of them because they had to last all year. Corn was our biggest carb. We ate it fresh until we were quite sick of it, then no more except canned corn until the next crop came in.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Meinecke said:


> That might be the problem...we got raised/did grow up with the rules, little meat and fat, many veggies and fruit and some we called them "stuffing/satisfying sides" aka potato, noodle, rise...carbs...


Good luck with that. You may be fine. After all, the likes of Dr. McDougall will tell you that we were made to run on starch and that you should be eating lots of it. That didn't do so well with me. Had I kept on with that line of thinking, I'd be over 300 pounds and diabetic if I hadn't had a heart attack or stroke and checked out. That's where I was headed. I eventually had to stop the insanity of piling on more starches even though his lectures seemed to say I should be losing weight and getting healthy eating that way. Nope. Not me. Wasn't happening.

I always ate a good many veggies so that was never an issue for me. Things like broccoli, asparagus, zucchini, love 'em. Avocados, love 'em. Cabbage & cauliflower, love 'em. Green beans, love 'em. Turnip/collard/mustard greens & spinach, love 'em. So there were a lot of things I liked that were just fine on a low-carb diet. Eggs, cheese, tuna, salmon, a little chicken, a little turkey, a little beef, all things I enjoy. 

My hardest things to leave behind were my own homemade bread, my own homemade pasta, and my good homegrown potatoes. Rice was never a big deal for me as I didn't eat a lot of it growing up. But the potatoes were more of a "what do you want with your potatoes" for almost every meal. Sweets, I never really did give up. I just make them with stevia or erythritol now rather than sugar. Not that I ever ate THAT many. But I don't deprive myself of a muffin or a cookie, typically coconut or almond flour based. Fruit was a little difficult at first, especially my good apple cider. (Talk about a sugar bomb... dang.) Most beans are pretty high in carbs so I really lightened up on those though I still do eat a few.

If you are able to be healthy eating foods that you are accustomed to eating, great! I'm all for that. I had to make changes, and it wasn't really an option for me, not if I intended to see the grandkids grow up. It really didn't matter what I liked or didn't like or how convenient it happened to be. I did what I had to do. There are people who would rather die than give up things they've been accustomed to all of their life. While I might not agree with that choice, people do make that choice sometimes. I saw it with an uncle and cigarettes, he just couldn't leave them alone. Others have other things that cause them problems. 

Anyway, good luck. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Meinecke said:


> Hello...
> 
> We are trying to do low carb for a while now and are wondering if it is real pain for others too.
> Every meal is a real problem since evrything more or less has alot of meat and pretty much no side dishes...even a breakfast needs to be cooked...but who cooks for breakfast?
> ...


I cooked up my "cheeseburger pie" and cut it up into handy squares and froze it for making quickly for breakfast but I did microwave it for speed. It is great! Let me know if you want the recipe. 

We grilled up many filet steaks very rare and then I would defrost one, slice it and have it for any meal sliced and cooked in butter. SAME WITH chicken and ribs. Made tons, froze individual portions and voila! Pretty quick meal. 

Salads in a mason jar for work. Easy and just put in what you like in layers. Carry dressing separately - lots of low carb options but my FAV is blue cheese. 

Low carb bread that I made - many recipes online but read them carefully. 

I also made up tons of soups with ground beef (we call it "hamburger soup"), broth, a litle slow roasted garlic (that I did in big batches in butter/EVOO and froze in small amounts to add to anything), any green thing I hate to eat but will not spoil the taste of the soup like chopped kale, chopped spinach, corn (a little as it is starchy), my canned tomatoes (just some to give it flavor not enough to push you over your carb limit), and any other vegetable you like. 

Love love love salad leaves (radicchio or romaine) either lightly grilled with EVOO and Balsamic VInegar, salt and pepper ala Giada DeLaurentis, or using the leaves as crackers for hot artichoke dip (mix in Kale or any green thing you hate and BACON).

The key here is to get the food made at night and freeze or refrigerate it so it is READY for you. I cooked up pounds of ground beef in oven on trays, also did the same with bacon. 

Shrimp is your friend. 

Ceasar salads with salmon added or you can add those packages of "smoked salmon" from Chicken of the Sea and sold at Walmart to it for protein but NO croutons. 

Or you can take that package of smoked salmon, mix with sour cream and cream cheese (no quite equal amounts -more cream cheese) add spices you like, and bake it at 350F till bubbling. Use crisp lettuce as the base instead of a cracker or celery or carrots. 

Ok hope this helps. I lost a ton of weight and felt great in 2008 and again in 2015. But now I have eaten like a piggy so losing again. Have DH (dear husband) home retired and he is 5'91/2" at still weighs 135 lbs. No matter how much I feed him. So it is a struggle.


----------

